# Anyone watching the Apprentice?



## liaconn (3 Apr 2008)

Anyone watching the Apprentice?  I thought Sir Alan's decision last night was absolutely bizarre. Loved his comments about the 'helpline' though.


----------



## Sunny (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

USed to like this show and still do sometimes but they have turned it into a bit of a freak show. Think they just keep all the annoying people in for as long as possible for entertainment. Its not really about getting the job anymore. They all want media careers. Has any apprentice ever worked out for him?


----------



## MrMan (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

Seemed a little odd, I thought Jenny would go. My feeling was that the there was so much obvious tension between the two that stayed, that he kept them for ratings purposes. Good show though.


----------



## sam h (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

Last nights decision was definately down to rating....Jenny should have gone without a doubt, she made so may errors it was incredible (£4.99 to launder a pillowcase & asking for tips where probably the worst).  It amazes me that such supposed "educated" & "experienced" people can miss so many basic fundamental business points.


----------



## liaconn (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

I also think if she carried on like that in her real job, she'd be up in front of a tribunal for bullying. What a weapon!!


----------



## fobs (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

Felt the wrong decision was made and was purely down to ratings. Jenny was a bully and should have been fired for that alone!!!


----------



## gianni (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*



Sunny said:


> USed to like this show and still do sometimes but they have turned it into a bit of a freak show. Think they just keep all the annoying people in for as long as possible for entertainment. Its not really about getting the job anymore...




I'd have to agree with this. I loved the first season but it does seem to be getting less and less about the job and more about the spectacle. I've heard Alan Sugar talk in the past about how he has the ultimate say in who stays and who goes and that the "TV people" have no input... I wonder is that still the case though...


----------



## Seagull (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

From what we saw of her, I'd be swearing at her within a week if she was my boss, talking to HR in the second week, and one of us would have left by the end of the month. 

The minute Shazia left the laundry, my reaction was "What is Jenny thinking of? She's letting the person who knows the system leave". It was a huge blunder on Jenny's part. ****-poor PM to make that decision, and I'd have binned her for it.


----------



## my2leftfeet (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

I love this programme but have felt from one or two decisions that Sugar has made that it was more about the TV than the job.  I was astounded last night when he fired Shazia. Jenny was a total bully and I cannot believe that her attack on the blonde girl went unremarked on.  I watched the programme on BBC2 immediately afterwards and was pleased to see Shazia somewhat vindicated by the total support from the panel and the audience.
I will be tuning in again next Weds - dodgy decisions or not!


----------



## MrMan (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

I wonder at what stage the Irish girl is gonna step up and be counted or is she being calculated and staying in the background until she has to.


----------



## my2leftfeet (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

"I wonder at what stage the Irish girl is gonna step up and be counted or is she being calculated and staying in the background until she has to."

hmmm .... calling herself the best salesperson in Europe was not a very wise move! She hasn't started very well judging from her performance last night. Quite a few of them are staying in the background ... probably wise at the beginning.


----------



## Sunny (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

I loved the £4.99 per item pricing. Five grand for a hotel to get a days laundry done and they didn't see anything wrong with this!


----------



## becky (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: The Apprentice*

Saw this last night and was actaully laughing at loud at the pricing, the 24 phoneline and the ton of laundry for a tenner and thinking they asked for too much.

When Sir Alan mentioned them in the boardroom I had tears coming out of my eyes - so it got 10 out of 10 from me last night.

I agree Jenny should have gone, actually she was a bit embarresing for women in general but I can say I've met people like that.

She's great TV though just like Kate last year and that was why she was kept, no other reason imo. Almost £5,000 for a night laundry which is over €6,500!!! I think I watch the rerun for another laugh.

Rajef is excellent as well - in an entertaining way but as the Robinson man said he brought the team with him - think he will win myself.

Somone asked earlier if any of them worked out and I'm almost sure Tim did and left after 2 years. He was the winner of the first show and as you know this show was probably the most realistic.

However, its must see tv for me again..


----------



## Blueberry08 (4 Apr 2008)

As Adrian Chiles asked, why did the Irish wan only describe herself as the best sales person in Europe - why not the world? A lack of self belief, perhaps?


----------



## fobs (4 Apr 2008)

did anyone see the "aprentice worst decisions ever" last night on BBC2.
I was crying with laughter at it. you would wonder looking at it how these people even had jobs never mind successful careers!


----------



## Sunny (4 Apr 2008)

fobs said:


> did anyone see the "aprentice worst decisions ever" last night on BBC2.
> I was crying with laughter at it. you would wonder looking at it how these people even had jobs never mind successful careers!


 
Was trying to sell cheap supermarket cheese to the French on it?


----------



## Blueberry08 (4 Apr 2008)

Sunny said:


> Was trying to sell cheap supermarket cheese to the French on it?



Certainly was


----------



## bond-007 (4 Apr 2008)

As was the 1 chicken per pizza guy.


----------



## z106 (4 Apr 2008)

As was teh hundred chickens for pizza toppings.


----------



## Lauren (4 Apr 2008)

I can't help but think that going on that show would do NOTHING for your career..How do they find these people?...They all have made me cringe in this series so far......Last week was classic...Clearly the PM should have gone (after the fish selling escapade) but the other two, instead of keeping their mouths shut...waffled on and on until one of them talked himself into being fired....Classic...


----------



## Caveat (4 Apr 2008)

Am I alone in thinking that Alan Sugar is immensely irritating, deeply unlikeable, and almost unwatchable in a self conscious "Hey I'm on camera" kind of way?


----------



## bond-007 (4 Apr 2008)

It is only an act imho.


----------



## diarmuidc (4 Apr 2008)

bond-007 said:


> It is only an act imho.


Probably. Doesn't make it any less irritating though.


----------



## rabbit (4 Apr 2008)

Caveat said:


> Am I alone in thinking that Alan Sugar is immensely irritating, deeply unlikeable, and...


 
He is a self made multi-millionaire.  What is it about Irish people we begrudge people who started off with nothing and who through hard work and talent made tens of millions for themselves, and created hundreds of jobs ?   He is not that unlikeable when people want to work for him so much, and when 6 million tune in to see him on tv.   He calls a spade a spade.   I sometimes wish we had more of that approach here, instead of all the billions wasted on tribunals etc.


----------



## Caveat (4 Apr 2008)

For the record Rabbit I don't begrudge him anything - he just annoys me and I don't think he is a nice person. Whether he is a self made multimillionaire or dirt poor has nothing to do with it. I've seen him on chat shows too and he doesn't come across well there either IMHO, so I doubt his personality is completely an act.

Having said that the show is popular so he's obviously doing something right.


----------



## Newbie! (4 Apr 2008)

Caveat said:


> Am I alone in thinking that Alan Sugar is immensely irritating, deeply unlikeable, and almost unwatchable in a self conscious "Hey I'm on camera" kind of way?




He is totally irritating and yes, deeply unlikeable but I still like to watch the programme. I actually think he plays such a tiny part in the whole thing. I find the egotistical nightmares that think they are superior to the other contestants hilarious. Where do they find these people?


----------



## diarmuidc (4 Apr 2008)

rabbit said:


> He is a self made multi-millionaire.  What is it about Irish people we begrudge people who started off with nothing and who through hard work and talent made tens of millions for themselves, and created hundreds of jobs ?


What are you talking about !! You do realise that someone's achievements do not dictate what sort of person they are? I do not begrudge him anything and *never* mentioned that I did. Stop projecting your prejudices on other people.



Caveat said:


> the show is popular so he's obviously doing something right.


Not the metric that I would use to be honest.


----------



## Blueberry08 (5 Apr 2008)

rabbit said:


> I sometimes wish we had more of that approach here, instead of all the billions wasted on tribunals etc.




Ah come on Bertie, just accept you were caught and move on. Good lad.


----------



## Kitten (5 Apr 2008)

Anyone notice how high his chair has to be?  Hilarious.

Personally, love the show.  Agreed the wrong decision was made and it was down to the tv aspect.  

I do like the fact that the tasks seem more menial this time around though!


----------



## rabbit (5 Apr 2008)

Caveat said:


> he just annoys me and I don't think he is a nice person.


Thats your opinion and you are entitled to it.   Why do you not think he is a "nice" person ...not that it makes any difference ? I have seem him on chat shows and he came across then as a very popular and nice person with everyone, telling jokes and being generally cheerful, positive, and "nice".    I am sure the people who got jobs in Amstrad factories or selling Amstrad goods in the dark days of the eighties , when dole queues were long, thought he was "nice".     Besides, business people have a job to do, and it is not their job always to be 100% popular with everyone.  Look at Michael O'Leary.  You may not think he is "nice", but at the end of the day he generally keeps his customers happy ( otherwise so many would not fly with his airline ), his staff employed and his suppliers paid.


----------



## Caveat (5 Apr 2008)

rabbit said:


> Thats your opinion and you are entitled to it.


 
Exactly.



> Why do you not think he is a "nice" person ...not that it makes any difference ?


 
I can't believe you care enough to ask this TBH.



> I have seem him on chat shows...etc etc... his staff employed and his suppliers paid.


 
Ok. Fine. I'm not really interested. But your apparent suggestion that if someone provides employment, they are to be liked or admired unconditionally, is baffling.

The only point of my original comment was that the man himself would put me off watching the show. I really didn't think it would prove to be such a controversial comment especially since at least 2 other posters seem to agree with me. 

Maybe my original comment was worded too strongly but I was just giving my honest impression.

Sorry if I rained on anyone's parade or disrupted the thread.


----------



## liaconn (6 Apr 2008)

To go slightly off thread, did anyone see Katy Hopkins on Tubridy last night. Some of her comments about women in the workplace were outrageous. I also deeply suspect that she lies about her age. 33?????????  And the rest......


----------



## ajapale (6 Apr 2008)

"The Apprentice" is to business/entrepreneurship
what WWF TV Wrestling is to sport.


----------



## rabbit (7 Apr 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> Ah come on Bertie, just accept you were caught and move on. Good lad.


 
lol Would it not be great to see Bertie on the apprentice, waffling on and on and delivering nothing.  Bertie, you are fired !.


----------



## Sunny (7 Apr 2008)

rabbit said:


> lol Would it not be great to see Bertie on the apprentice, waffling on and on and delivering nothing. Bertie, you are fired !.


 
You could be onto something here. Maybe instead of elections, each area could its own version of the apprentice and each week, one poltician is fired until we are left with the best TD's. Challenges could include:

- Spend a week travelling on public transport without being late for an appointment at least once or crushed within an inch of fainting.
- Try to get an appointment with a hospital consultant within 6 months
- Try living on the average industrial wage for a week
- Galway politicians could be made drink the water for a week in a 'survival of the fittest' test
- Spend a week in hospital trying to avoid coming out sicker than when you went in.
- Spend a week living in an area that suffers from large anti-social behavior problems like Finglas
- Find affordable childcare facilities
- Spend a week commuting from part of Dublin's so called commuter belt i.e. Kildare, Meath

If nothing else, we would have TD's who know what it is like in the real world.


----------



## rabbit (7 Apr 2008)

Sunny said:


> You could be onto something here. Maybe instead of elections, each area could its own version of the apprentice and each week, one poltician is fired until we are left with the best TD's. Challenges could include:
> 
> - Spend a week travelling on public transport without being late for an appointment at least once or crushed within an inch of fainting.
> - Try to get an appointment with a hospital consultant within 6 months
> ...


 
And as for the renumeration...Bertie, de man who speeks like dat , who pays himself considerably more than the p.m of the UK or the leader of Germany or even de president of de United States...do you tink Bertie is worth more / has a more difficult job to do dan de presidents of de industrialised G8 countries ?   It would drive a man to spend all his pension ( even though its de biggest pension in de world ) on de bass.

Anyway, back to the new TV show....the appentice ( politician), chaired by Alan Sugar.  I reckon viewers could vote each week on the most useless / greedy politician...and Alan Sugar could , on all of our behalfs, give us the satisfaction of saying "" you are fired ".


----------



## Vanilla (7 Apr 2008)

liaconn said:


> To go slightly off thread, did anyone see Katy Hopkins on Tubridy last night. Some of her comments about women in the workplace were outrageous. I also deeply suspect that she lies about her age. 33????????? And the rest......


/

What did she say?


----------



## Vanilla (7 Apr 2008)

liaconn said:


> To go slightly off thread, did anyone see Katy Hopkins on Tubridy last night. Some of her comments about women in the workplace were outrageous. I also deeply suspect that she lies about her age. 33????????? And the rest......


 
What did she say?


----------



## bond-007 (7 Apr 2008)

Most of it is unrepeatable.


----------



## z106 (9 Apr 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Most of it is unrepeatable.


 
I thought she made some valid points.


----------



## liaconn (10 Apr 2008)

Basically, that she wouldn't employ women because they're always heading off on maternity leave and coming back to work whenever they like.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Apr 2008)

I do agree with her.


----------



## TheBlock (10 Apr 2008)

liaconn said:


> Basically, that she wouldn't employ women because they're always heading off on maternity leave and coming back to work whenever they like.


 
Valid piont...about most i know including the four sisters and the wife.


----------



## liaconn (24 Apr 2008)

Anyone see it last night? I thought the Irish girl, who had been playing a clever game up until now, really let herself down. She was soooo and cocky and is obviously not popular with the other contestants. I just loved the total silence when she announced that Sir Alan thought she was cold.


----------



## rabbit (24 Apr 2008)

it was good all right. She deserved to be kicked out / fired for giving the exclusive rights to the cinema etc.


----------



## bamboozle (25 Apr 2008)

I’d have forgiven her for giving the exclusive rights but what was unforgivable was when they initially sat down in the board room prior to knowing if they won or lost she announced to Sugar that she didn’t rate her project manager, which as a result saw her nominated to be fired.
As a long time hater of all reality shows I think the apprentice is excellent.
Just hope they fire that Clare girl soon- what an attitude


----------



## bond-007 (25 Apr 2008)

Claire and Irish Jenny to go next imho.


----------



## becky (25 Apr 2008)

I still think Raef will win.

Though the girl who was kicked off the last night came accross as a nice enough girl on the You're Fired. The women are such b*tches to each other so at least she didn't slag them all off.

Think Irish Jenny will last another bit she's good T.V unless some of the lads pick a lot of them are keeping quite as far as I can see.

The laundry espisode is still the best so far - was in tears laughing at it.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Apr 2008)

Raef will most likely win. He is such a slick operator. A cute hoor if you will.


----------



## liaconn (25 Apr 2008)

I would love to see Helene get her come uppance as well. I think she's another bully and, while she praised Lucinda's management abilities to camera, she slagged her off in the board room.


----------



## viztopia (1 May 2008)

does anyone watch the unseen bits and previews on [broken link removed] ? recently it has changed so that you cant watch it any more because you are outside the uk. does anyone know what this is about and is there any way to get round this.


----------



## sabre Man (1 May 2008)

viztopia said:


> does anyone watch the unseen bits and previews on [broken link removed] ? recently it has changed so that you cant watch it any more because you are outside the uk. does anyone know what this is about and is there any way to get round this.



That's most annoying. I tried changing the country setting in Control Panel and entering a UK postal code on bbc.co.uk but it didn't fool the site. I'm guessing the site blocks foreign IP addresses. Maybe hiding the IP address is the way to go?


----------



## Sunny (1 May 2008)

You are only able to watch it if you are using a UK IP address.


----------



## Lauren (1 May 2008)

Last night was pretty tame I thought....except for that last bit where the girl was verbally attacked by some of the guys when she came back to the house after the elimations....That guy Raef really went up in my estimation when he told them their attack was inappropriate....The nerve of the other two guys!
The two project managers last night were awful!


----------



## Newbie! (1 May 2008)

Lauren said:


> Last night was pretty tame I thought....except for that last bit where the girl was verbally attacked by some of the guys when she came back to the house after the elimations....That guy Raef really went up in my estimation when he told them their attack was inappropriate....The nerve of the other two guys!
> The two project managers last night were awful!


 
I agree it was awful and that girl with the red hair needs a good slap BUT why did the girl that they were victimising sit there and take it all. She could have just got up and left the room.I think she was playing her own game at highlighting how rotten the others were and how vulnerable she was. What do you think?


----------



## becky (1 May 2008)

I watched this behind my hands.  Both ideas were bad but the environmental friendly cards. 

I like Raef (have him down as the winner since week 2).  The lads ganged up on that girl because they had lost their pal.

She needs to speak up for herself alright cos she had a good idea about religious cards with a more modern look and it was as if she didn't speak.

Red head is just being kept for TV value IMO.

The laundry programe is still the best so far.


----------



## viztopia (1 May 2008)

good theory on her playing a game!! i was shocked at what we saw last night when she was attacked by the others and i thought the two men were ass's for doing it. alex, what a poser ant two faced!! but at the same time we are only seeing what the camera's are showing us. maybe the girl is crap?


----------



## becky (1 May 2008)

viztopia said:


> maybe the girl is crap?


 

Ya maybe she is - I don't think she has a chance of winning with her moaning. I'd say she will go next week.

As Raef said the decision was made in the boardroom by the boss, it wasn't the lads place to assume she was not pulling her weight because Red Head and Loud Jenny said she wasn't and then think it was okay to to gang up on her like that.


----------



## rabbit (1 May 2008)

Sunny said:


> You are only able to watch it if you are using a UK IP address.


 
I suppose the programmes are paid by the UK licence payers, not by us here in the rep. of Ireland.   We are lucky we are getting the BBC tv free as it is, I suppose.


----------



## bond-007 (1 May 2008)

Have you not heard of a proxy server?


----------



## Newbie! (1 May 2008)

becky said:


> The laundry programe is still the best so far.


 
Definitely. I nearly cried laughing at the rich boys out getting their mocha choca moca lattes and the other joes in sweating folding sheets. 

I know its totally edited for tv but besides Bear Grylls and QI, it is the best entertainment on TV.


----------



## Sunny (1 May 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Have you not heard of a proxy server?


 
Think it can work but haven't met anyone that has managed it. Apparently the BBC are quiet good at sniffing out the use of proxy servers and a good reliable UK based proxy server is hard to find unless you have a friend over there.


----------



## becky (1 May 2008)

Newbie! said:


> Definitely. I nearly cried laughing at the rich boys out getting their mocha choca moca lattes and the other joes in sweating folding sheets.
> 
> I know its totally edited for tv but besides Bear Grylls and QI, it is the best entertainment on TV.


 
Mine fav bit was when the girls had a 'meeting' in the car and decided that they would charge the hotel £5 a piece cos they could not be arsed thinking. The red head was behind that one too as far as I remember.

Bear Grylls and QI - don't know these but I try and keep my tv to a min.  The apprentice is must see though as is You're Fired which is a scream.


----------



## liaconn (1 May 2008)

I still think that Helene is the most obnoxious of a seriously obnoxious group of females. I couldn't believe her last night:

Lucinda:  Let's decide our roles
Helene:  Nobody's telling me what to do
Lucinda: Um, okay
Helene (to camera): That Lucinda. She's always looking for a row.


I couldn't believe how stupid Mark was either, not bringing Jenny back into the boardroom. He really deserved to go after that. I felt terribly sorry for Sarah, I couldnt understand why they all turned on her. There were far more worthy cases for their venom.


----------



## liaconn (8 May 2008)

Delighted to see the two Jennifers go last night. I don't know which of them is more scary.  Raef to win!


----------



## becky (8 May 2008)

I was looking for this thread earlier. Ya both Jenny were the right choice. Irish Jenny seemed to really bottle it as a team leader.

Michael should have gone too but there's always next week - he said nothing to Jenny about the tennis which was so low she was in the gutter.

Twas the best boardroom so far though - laundry esp is still my fav though because a tv prog doesn't normally make me cry with laughter like that one did.

Lee is my favorite but not for his boardroom abilites.

Yes Reaf to win.


----------



## rabbit (8 May 2008)

t'was great tv


----------



## liaconn (8 May 2008)

Did you get the feeling he let Clare off very lightly?  I think he has a bit of a soft spot for her and likes the way she took his comments on board and changed her smug arrogant attitude. I still can't stand her though and would hate to see her win. I like the way Nick singled Lucinda and Sara out for praise, after all the bullying they've had to put up with from the others.


----------



## Sylvester3 (8 May 2008)

I thought he liked Claires straightforward manner of talking, but I was kind of surprised he didn't reprimand her use of the word bulls**t in the boardroom. Hasn't he told people off before for swearing?


----------



## sabre Man (8 May 2008)

Jennifer M may probably be the best salesperson in Europe but buying isn't her stong side.

Good decision to get rid of the pair.


----------



## rabbit (8 May 2008)

sabre Man said:


> Jennifer M may probably be the best salesperson in Europe but buying isn't her stong side.


 
If she had so little common sense buying, I would not think she would be a great person to have in sales either.    Her arrogance in claiming herself to be the best salesperson  in Europe was beyond belief.  I would say she was not even the best in Ireland, not by a long shot.


----------



## Firefly (8 May 2008)

rabbit said:


> If she had so little common sense buying, I would not think she would be a great person to have in sales either. Her arrogance in claiming herself to be the best salesperson in Europe was beyond belief. I would say she was not even the best in Ireland, not by a long shot.


 

Don't think the best sales person in Europe would just though those hoops for a 100k job!


----------



## rabbit (8 May 2008)

I agree, even though the 100k is in stg


----------



## viztopia (15 May 2008)

does anyone know over what time span the apprentice is filmed? i mean is it continous over a number of days or is it one task a week?


----------



## bond-007 (15 May 2008)

13 weeks worth of shows is filmed in 6 weeks approx.


----------



## eiregal (15 May 2008)

They must get some time off between tasks because Alex had his hair cut in last night's episode.

Michael should have been fired last night, can't bear to look at his whingey face anymore. Alan was just about to fire him last night when he started crying into his face.  Waste of space.


----------



## Lauren (15 May 2008)

eiregal said:


> Michael should have been fired last night, can't bear to look at his whingey face anymore. Alan was just about to fire him last night when he started crying into his face. Waste of space.


 
Agreed! What a wuss....Moaning and complaining...The girl who left at least did so with dignity....He just looks pathetic now...Cringe! That guy Lee drives me nuts. He is so aggressive and his use of that stupid phrase 'thats what I'm talking about' is so annoying!


----------



## eiregal (15 May 2008)

Michael will go next week I'd say and then Helen and Alex over the following two weeks. The four on the winning team last night will be the last 4 in it I'd say. Claire and Raef will be the last two.


----------



## becky (15 May 2008)

I am vering towards Claire and Raef but it can change so much.  The blondy fella is hiding in the grass and bit and Sir Alan has his cards marked now.


----------



## liaconn (18 May 2008)

I'd like to see Raef and Lucinda in the final.They both rise above the b*tching and backbiting and just concentrate on the task in hand.

I thought Helene should have gone this week. She made a fundamentally bad decision that lost the team the task and was also a useless project manager. Instead of posing around in wedding dresses and moaning to the camera about Sara's aggressive sales technique, she should have taken the lead and done something about it. Her remarks at the start of the programme about how she wouldn't mix with these people and would fire them if she had to work with them show how self deluded she is.


----------



## eiregal (22 May 2008)

Wow, shocker last night!  I so didn't see that coming!


----------



## MandaC (22 May 2008)

Michael should have gone.  What a horrible sly individual.


----------



## bond-007 (22 May 2008)

eiregal said:


> Wow, shocker last night!  I so didn't see that coming!


It was a shock. I feel that Sir Alan was just looking for an excuse to fire him. Raef was lucky to be on the winning side so many times. Sir Alan took almost no time at all to decide who was to be fired. I reckon it was personal.


----------



## bond-007 (22 May 2008)

MandaC said:


> Michael should have gone.  What a horrible sly individual.


That man has more lives than a cat.


----------



## liaconn (22 May 2008)

I was sorry to see Raef go, but he did lose the plot a bit last night. He seemed to see the advertisement as an end in itself and forgot its purpose was to sell a product. In fact, himself and Michael actually pushed the product off the screen at one point because it was getting in the way of the 'artistry' of the advert. I think as project leader the buck stopped with him and he had to be fired. He seems like a really nice guy though and I genuinely thought he would be in the final.

I really hope Lucinda or Lee win now. The others are unbearable. Alex was a useless leader last night and Lee had to take over on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Klesser (22 May 2008)

I am done with this show now.  He got rid of the best contestant last night.  Im so annoyed.


----------



## becky (22 May 2008)

I was dissappointed at Reaf being booted - he was such a character.

I think I'll go with Lucinda to win now...


----------



## Lauren (22 May 2008)

Lucinda to win....Although I'm not sure that Alan Sugar would want to employ someone with high EQ (Emotional Intelligence)!


----------



## muffin1973 (22 May 2008)

Sorry Raef went although I think he was as much to blame as Michael for the task going wrong - also SAS doesn't like the posh people too much I don't think so am not that surprised.  Michael has GOT to go next week though surely?  He's been given enough chances at this stage. I think Lucinda is good but Claire might get it - she's a bit like the badger from a couple of years ago...

There's a great blog on the guardian about it by the way if anyone wants to read it http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/organgrinder/2007/05/the_apprentice_live_blog_tonig_7.html

M


----------



## sam h (22 May 2008)

Alan Sugar would eat Lucinda for breakfast ! (I think she's great but I reckon she would need to work in a predominate female environment).   I reckon Claire would have a better chance - definitely reminds me of  the Badger and he let her get away.  She's done really well for herself since.
Amazed Michael is still there - he has blatantly lied (claimed he was a  "good Jewish boy" in his CV yet didn't know what Kosher was) and he doesn't even make good TV....boring.  Raef's hair has more personality!

Finally - have they never watched the show, Sir A always loves ads that scream the product & key selling point - no matter how garish.


----------



## Thirsty (23 May 2008)

He was quite clear he didn't like it - he said it was an 'awful' advert; they didn't really win, so much as not lose!


----------



## liaconn (23 May 2008)

I'd agree they only won by default. They worked really badly as a team and Lee's presentation was cringingly awful. I was surprised Sir Alan didn't make a bigger deal about that in the boardroom. I think he wanted to get rid of Raef this week. Michael was supposed to be Team Leader after his whiny appeal last week, but SAS changed it to Raef at the last minute.


----------



## cnu (23 May 2008)

Next week its on Tuesday n not Wednesday... watch out!


----------



## bond-007 (23 May 2008)

liaconn said:


> I'd agree they only won by default. They worked really badly as a team and Lee's presentation was cringingly awful. I was surprised Sir Alan didn't make a bigger deal about that in the boardroom. I think he wanted to get rid of Raef this week. Michael was supposed to be Team Leader after his whiny appeal last week, but SAS changed it to Raef at the last minute.


I suspect it was purely personal. Notice that the week before he was disappointed that his team won the wedding task.


----------



## Flexible (27 May 2008)

Is this normally on Wednesday nights -- looking at listings of TV programmes it seems to be on tonight at 9pm


----------



## gianni (27 May 2008)

Flexible said:


> Is this normally on Wednesday nights -- looking at listings of TV programmes it seems to be on tonight at 9pm


 

Usually is on Wednesdays. But for this week only it's on tonight. They made announcements about it on last weeks show.

Probably due to the England v USA footy match ?


----------



## Megan (27 May 2008)

bond-007 said:


> That man has more lives than a cat.



He has lost one life tonight because he got the boot tonight.


----------



## MandaC (28 May 2008)

Glad to see him finally go!  Sneaky sly creature that he is.  He knew he was going tonight and was absolutely awful at the task.

I dont know what "glimmer" Sir Alan saw in him, thought he was a complete empty vessel.


----------



## liaconn (28 May 2008)

I was glad to see him go and was also delighted to see Helene finally get a bit of come uppance. I think Lee and Claire will be in the final now. Had hoped it would be Lucinda but I think she went a whinge too far last night and SAS has had enough of her. Alex is a bit hit and miss and has showed a dubious side to him in the boardroom and Helene is all talk and no action. I'm actually coming around to Claire. At least she had the gumption to see where she'd been going wrong and take Sir Alan's criticism on board.


----------



## Lauren (28 May 2008)

Lucinda lost me last night...She was so whingy...Fair enough she was side lined by the blokey blokes but her response was pathetic...I think Claire might win now....Lee and Alex drive me nuts. Helene has very little to show for herself. Claire to win!


----------



## eiregal (28 May 2008)

Finally Michael is gone!  That was about three weeks coming.  I'm backing Claire to win, with either Lee or Alex in the final with her.  I can't stand Alex but he's had good results over the last couple of weeks so he's definitely in with a chance.  Next week it's the interviews, that should be good.  Lucinda has ruined herself, Alan had to tell her to shut up so her cards are marked I think.


----------



## liaconn (29 May 2008)

Did you see Claire has been accused of cheating in this week's task. Apparently a team mate has said she rang around her friends and got them to rent time in the cars from her.


----------



## liaconn (4 Jun 2008)

Apparently tonight is the penultimate episode, but there's 5 candidates left and they always have two in the final episode. Does that mean three people are going tonight? Don't recall this ever happening before.


----------



## Ham Slicer (4 Jun 2008)

liaconn said:


> Apparently tonight is the penultimate episode, but there's 5 candidates left and they always have two in the final episode. Does that mean three people are going tonight? Don't recall this ever happening before.




Happened last year - so same again.


----------



## liaconn (5 Jun 2008)

I was disappointed that Helene and Alex weren't let go last night. I really don't think either of them deserve to be in the final. Helene, in particular, has done absolutely nothing spectaculor and I really think she just got a sympathy vote last night.


----------



## MandaC (5 Jun 2008)

The guy who was caught out lying on his CV should have gone. Big difference between four months and two years.

Also, his spelling and grammer were terrible.  There could be no way someone that basic could last in a £100K job.


----------



## Lauren (5 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> The guy who was caught out lying on his CV should have gone. Big difference between four months and two years.
> 
> Also, his spelling and grammer were terrible. There could be no way someone that basic could last in a £100K job.


 
Ohhh I totally agree...What an eejit...Imagine going on TV, knowing your application could well be scruitinized by the media, putting lies on it AND making so many mistakes..I couldn't believe it...

Unfortunately in business there are quite a number of people I am aware of earning in excess of 100k who tell lies and can't spell! (amongst other things!)


----------



## amtc (5 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> The guy who was caught out lying on his CV should have gone. Big difference between four months and two years.
> 
> Also, his spelling and grammer were terrible. There could be no way someone that basic could last in a £100K job.


 
I think you mean grammar. 

Mind you, I agree, I am constantly amazed by how many people at director level can't spell.


----------



## MandaC (5 Jun 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out!  It would take me to complain about someone elses spelling and then spell something wrong myself.

Also, the way he just blustered when he was caught out instead of explaining himself properly. You could see his nerves were gone.

The panel seemed to just brush off the lies with the excuses that he was hung up over his educational record.

Are Alex and Claire on the one team for next week, if so, I reckon it will be down to one of them.

It was also quite interesting the way that they were interviewed by the four different people and yet each of them had very different views on each candidate.

I don' really like any of the ones that are left.  

Does anyone know if the job they will get is totally sales oriented?  I think they seem to base a lot on sales techniques in a wide-boy geezer type of way.


----------



## amtc (5 Jun 2008)

Actually I found myself trying to answer the questions they asked myself! Led to quite a soul searching experience!

I think the ones left are pretty much one trick ponies, and it's become another reality tv series (i.e. to become famous) rather than its original premise. I think the characters are very one dimensional.

Anyone heard about the irish version of the apprentice? rumour is there is to be one.


----------



## Sherman (6 Jun 2008)

MandaC said:


> Are Alex and Claire on the one team for next week, if so, I reckon it will be down to one of them.


 
No, the teams are Alex and Helene and Claire and Lee.  Each team has to manage half of the original contestants which will no doubt be interesting


----------



## MandaC (6 Jun 2008)

Sherman said:


> No, the teams are Alex and Helene and Claire and Lee.  Each team has to manage half of the original contestants which will no doubt be interesting



Interesting allright.  I read an interview with Lucinda yesterday and she is not returning for the last episode, as she is "too tired".

The task is to do with devising and marketing a new perfume. Given her career history, Claire would have the advantage going into this task.

Imagine having any of those four working with you!  Terrible.


----------



## Madangan (6 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know how past winners have fared? The biggest winner so far seems to have been the "badger" who lost?

Imho SAS seems to ultimately pick fairly dull people...i.e regardless of who gets to the final the actual winners are usually fairly bland types...


----------



## liaconn (6 Jun 2008)

Madangan said:


> Does anyone know how past winners have fared? The biggest winner so far seems to have been the "badger" who lost?
> 
> Imho SAS seems to ultimately pick fairly dull people...i.e regardless of who gets to the final the actual winners are usually fairly bland types...


 
I completely agree with you. He also let Saira go in the first final and she became a lot better known that the winner.


----------

